

XHTML 2 vs HTML 5 - PStamatiou
http://immike.net/blog/2008/02/06/xhtml-2-vs-html-5/

======
sosuke
So many improvement for both specs! I must say that I find myself much more
attracted to XHTML2 over HTML5 because it still acts like a document markup
language where HTML5 wants to do application interface stuff. I still am
unsure why they wanted to add so much interactive and browser dependent
functionality to HTML5.

~~~
mmalone
I think the idea is to add some functionality that would make the browser a
viable environment for "sovereign applications." That is, applications that
are long running and highly interactive. Ajax has gone a long ways towards
doing this for the web, but a local persistent data store, real networking,
offline capabilities, and more fine-grained control of the UI (drag & drop
interface, editable, etc.) will make a huge difference.

I wouldn't say it's "browser dependent." The point of making it a standard is
so it wouldn't be browser dependent...

That said, I think there are definitely pros and cons for both specs. I'm kind
of excited about the APIs though. (Also, the APIs are technically being
developed by a third party, the Web APIs working group.)

